

Best hacks in your .bash_profile and .bashrc? - matth
http://blog.matthewghudson.com/post/8038160924/bash-profile-bashrc-tips

======
matth
This is great for showing/hiding files on OSX:

    
    
        alias show='defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE; killall Finder'
        alias hide='defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE; killall Finder'

------
tszming
Can't comment on your blog...

Personally, I prefer to move all the git alias into the .gitconfig
<https://gist.github.com/943990>

------
becks619
At the end of .bashrc,

zsh

~~~
mooism2

        man chsh

